# Atlas goodluck quart



## tjburn (Feb 1, 2006)

Hey everyone,got a quart jar  today, with a four leave clover
 with atlas ,good luck around it,  the bottom  is thick the top has a wide rim
 an like its been ground off,also a king size grapette,camden Arkansas.
 a cherokee sparkling beverage,knoxville tenn. a half gallon sealed test
 milk bottle with a wire handle. Any infor. I,ll try to send some pictures later.
 Jace


----------



## bottleboy311 (Feb 2, 2006)

Atlas Good Luck Qts and Pts are fairly common. They are worth around $5.00 to $8.00. However, I have seen them in antique stores sell for $10.00 to $20.00. They do have a very nice and different embossing on them and sometimes people think they are rare. The 1/2 Gallons and 1/2 pints, (the 1/2 pint does not have the clover on it), are a little less common and value around $20.00. 

 Lee


----------



## tjburn (Feb 2, 2006)

Hey bottleboy 311,Thanks for the infor.I do think they are nice.
 I got these at the flea market. The guy had about 60 bottles selling them for
 a dollar apiece. I was only able to get four, just my luck.
 Jace


----------

